
Difference Between an Epidemic and a Pandemic - MarlonPro
https://www.verywellhealth.com/difference-between-epidemic-and-pandemic-2615168
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547283)
is the main thread about this right now.

